# how active..



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

...are your dogs indoors??


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Does THIS answer your question?


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

LOL Tracy... Riley currently looks exactly the same! (it was a busy snow day and christmas party fun).

we walk about 3 - 5 miles a day, but don't have much of a backyard so most of her activity is inside after that (especially in the cold weather







)

Her walks keep her pretty mellow, but the ice, tug of war, and chasing after the vacuum always make her a bit crazy. active in the morning and when I get home from work- both are walk times, though!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It really depends on the time of day and how much exercise they've gotten. Chama isn't very active in the house anymore but she still watches me a lot to be sure I'm not giving out treats while she's asleep!









And Rafi is very active in the morning. He typically plays with his toys and follows me around the house. After he's had his 3 short walks and his one long walk and playtime outside he is very sleepy! I am about to take him out for a snowshoe but he's fast asleep right now. He's mellower in the evenings unless he's been cheated out of exercise!









Kai was like an energizer bunny though. He did not stop moving unless he was crated. He was constantly inventing games for himself, playing with toys, etc.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> Kai was like an energizer bunny though. He did not stop moving unless he was crated. He was constantly inventing games for himself, playing with toys, etc.


I had one of those too. The ONLY time that dog EVER slept was if he was crated. (And that ws from 8 weeks on.)

His funnest "game" was to run full speed and hit the back of the couch (Not the "top" but the part your back rests against.) with all 4 legs and try to tip it over!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dogs are indoor dogs. they're outside for walks and play. i play with them inside but my GF doesn't really like it. my next door neighbor brings their Shepherd over to play in our yard or he brings our dog to his yard. when the dogs are playing in the yard one of us keeps an eye on them. we never leave our dogs unattended.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG yes, Jesse is where we are all the time (unless on the rare occasion when grocery shopping etc). He gets 3 walks a day 20-30 minutes each plus play time in the house and out in the backyard. Summer time he swims everyday in our pool.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

Gunner never stops. He'll take a few short, half hour snoozes throughout the day and night but other than that, right up until bedtime he wants to play. If I'm not "busy", to where he knows that I'm doing something, he's bringing me the ball, playing with Riley, chasing the cat or doing _something_. 
He will lay on the couch and chill out, but he's always watching me. If I give the slightest indication that I might be willing to play (like if I move) he's up like a shot and ready to go.
I love it. He definitely keeps me active!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

My dogs are indoor dogs.








Cody sleeps most of the day since it hurts him to walk a lot due to his arthritis but he still likes to go on walks and run after the ball at the park for an hour. Isa also sleeps a lot unless she's outside. Since it's snowing here right now, finally, they like to be outside for a few hours and then sit at the door when they want to come back in.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Boneless blob. Bring out a giant spatula, and turn him every 30 minutes.







He was more active indoors when he was fed kibble. Now on the raw (no carb jitters)-- boneless blob.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Renji's activity comes and goes. We do play in the house because we have no yard, but if we did ideally we'd save all the play for outside. As it is, he's pretty calm inside but when we fire him up, he gets going! The walls of the staircase are loaded with smudge marks from his kong- we play fetch up and down the stairs. There are small chips of drywall and paint where he's grazed a tooth or claw. For the most part, especially if he's had good training and exercise outside, he sleeps with an eye and an ear open- if I put down the laptop or shift position, he's instantly awake and prancing over to see what's going on.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Kaper and Chatham are pretty relaxed. They play fight a couple of times a day but mostly just cuddle up to us. They go nuts when I am getting ready to go somewhere (Chatham does laps around the house when really excited). 

Hary on the otherhand







.... I don't call him the whirlwind for nothing. He DOES NOT stop. And he is still getting into everything. Its a constant out or leave it when he is around.


----------



## herno1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Yes, they are indoor dogs, and the energizer bunny doesn't exist next to Drake. He NEVER stops!!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

You can file Tooz under "drives me nuts."
Because of her injury, I have not been able to give her the required amount of exercise. If I don't give her something to do, she will find something on her own.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Otto is a busy dog but he's a quick study - Morgan won't let him run around nutty in the house becuase she knows I don't like it. The basement is a whole other story. It's my padded room - well just the floor so nobody gets hurt running crazy after a ball down there. 

Momma will not be standing in the yard throwing a ball when it's 20 with an ocean wind putting it below zero. So we play in the basement. They want to run around outside, that's fine, go!


----------

